# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  روش تشخیص اینکه مودم Caller Id رو ساپرت میکنه یا نه؟

## mojtaba_z

سلام
یه مودم خریدم و میخوام با KDTele یه برنامه Caller Id بنویسم .
حالا میخوام ببینم چطوری میشه فهمید که این مودم Caller Id رو ساپرت میکنه ؟
با یک مثال از KDTele که در سایت بود امتحانکردم ولی نشد . البته فروشنده تاکید کرده که حتما ساپرت میکنه .

----------


## mzjahromi

با دمو های خود KDtele تست کن
با bitware هم فکر کنم میشه

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

درسته بهترین راه فقط استفاده از مثال های KDtele .......

----------


## mojtaba_z

سلام

من وقتی KDTele رو نصب کردم ، توی منوی Start چند تا مثال گزاشته بود . من مثال ProjectMultipleCalls.dpr رو اجرا کردم و  گزینه Telephone Device Selection نشان داد که مودم من Caller Id رو ساپرت میکنه .
حالا اگه ممکنه یه مثال کوچک از Caller Id بدین تا عملا تست کنم .
ممنون .

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

شما باید مثال ProjectAnsweringMachine رو اجرا کنی در Memo بعد از برقراری ارتباط شماره طرف مقابل می افته ...

----------


## shobair

> سلام
> یه مودم خریدم و میخوام با KDTele یه برنامه Caller Id بنویسم .
> حالا میخوام ببینم چطوری میشه فهمید که این مودم Caller Id رو ساپرت میکنه ؟
> با یک مثال از KDTele که در سایت بود امتحانکردم ولی نشد . البته فروشنده تاکید کرده که حتما ساپرت میکنه .


سلام
راحتت کنم! 99 درصد مودمها، کالرآیدیشون کامل نیست. یعنی همه جا کار نمیکنه. فقط یادمه یک مدل Zoltrix اکسترنال به نام Rainbow و مودمهای اکسترنال قدیمی تر آکورپ و راکول کامل بودن. با برنامه Hyper Terminal خود ویندوز هم میتونی تست کنی. رشته فعال کننده کالرآیدی:
at#Cid=1
at#cid=2
at+vcid=1
at+vcid=2
یکی از اینها بهت OK میده. بعدش با تلفن شماره خط رو بگیر، باید اطلاعات تماس رو داخل صفحه ببینی

شبیر

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام
> راحتت کنم! 99 درصد مودمها، کالرآیدیشون کامل نیست. یعنی همه جا کار نمیکنه. فقط یادمه یک مدل Zoltrix اکسترنال به نام Rainbow و مودمهای اکسترنال قدیمی تر آکورپ و راکول کامل بودن. با برنامه Hyper Terminal خود ویندوز هم میتونی تست کنی. رشته فعال کننده کالرآیدی:
> atC#‎‎id=1
> atC#‎‎id=2
> at+vcid=1
> at+vcid=2
> یکی از اینها بهت OK میده. بعدش با تلفن شماره خط رو بگیر، باید اطلاعات تماس رو داخل صفحه ببینی
> 
> شبیر


میشه دقیق تر توضیح بدید این کار چطور باید انجام بشه ...
کجا باید اینها رو بنویسم و جزئیات بیشتر؟

----------


## Vahid.Shatery

سلام
از مودم اکسترنال میکرونت استفاده کن .
من همیشه از این مدل استفاده می کنم و جواب می ده .
یکم گرون قیمته فقط .
حدود 35 تا 50 هزار تومان هست .

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام
> از مودم اکسترنال میکرونت استفاده کن .
> من همیشه از این مدل استفاده می کنم و جواب می ده .
> یکم گرون قیمته فقط .
> حدود 35 تا 50 هزار تومان هست .


اره قیمتش بالاست البته من یک تاپیک زدم و نتیجه جوابها و جستجو ها رو اونجا منعکس میکنم شما هم ببینید و نظرتون رو بگید: 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=233919

----------


## Mahdi-563

من یه مودم خریدم حدود 15 بود فکر کنم جنیوس بود اکسترنال همه امکانات کی دی تل را هم ساپورت می کرد پولتون را حرم نکید اگه نشته روش کار ای را ساپورت می کنه یعنی می کنه وگرنه من یه مودم خریدم حدود 50 برندش رو نمی دونم چی بود ولی هیچی را ساپورت نکرد!

----------


## ostovarit

> من یه مودم خریدم حدود 15 بود فکر کنم جنیوس بود اکسترنال همه امکانات کی دی تل را هم ساپورت می کرد پولتون را حرم نکید اگه نشته روش کار ای را ساپورت می کنه یعنی می کنه وگرنه من یه مودم خریدم حدود 50 برندش رو نمی دونم چی بود ولی هیچی را ساپورت نکرد!


نظرت درباره سحت افزار کالر ایدی چیه ؟
( مودم نه )
تا حالا کار کردی ؟
جواب گرفتی؟
قیمت داری؟
کجا میفروشن؟

----------


## Vahid.Shatery

> نظرت درباره سحت افزار کالر ایدی چیه ؟
> ( مودم نه )
> تا حالا کار کردی ؟
> جواب گرفتی؟
> قیمت داری؟
> کجا میفروشن؟


سلام
کار شرکت ما تو همین زمینه هست 
هم سخت افزار تنها داریم هم با نرم افزار.
قیمتش هم از 80 شروع می شه به بایلا.
بستگی داره چند کاناله بخواین.
با همین شماره هایئی که پائین هست تماس بگیرین تا راهنمائیتون کنند.
http://www.nixanict.com/Download/Catalog.rar

----------


## aminsharifloo

ممنون از راهنماییتون
راستی دوست عزیر من می خوام  با atcomand شماررو بخونم فقط چون مدمم از پورت 3 استفاده می کنه وقتی می خوام این پورتو با atcommand باز کنم خطا می ده که پورت در حال استفده هست ؟ چطوری می تونم پورت رو بخونم

----------

